# Korina Flying V's



## Flyingvee (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi...Thought I would share my first attempt at making guitars. Both made from korina (body and neck). Two way truss along with carbon fibre for neck adjustment and strength. Trying out Dean Michael Schenker lights out pickups in the first one. Thanks all you guys for the invaluable help on this site. Never posted but have read this forum whenever I was in doubt about something.
Cheers!







[/IMG]


----------



## Flyingvee (Jun 7, 2009)

*Another Picture*

I dont know what I'm doing wrong but here is a second picture







[/IMG]


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Awesome!! :bow: I love the binding on the Korina! Looking forward to the finished product. If you ever plan on selling it, give me a shout!


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

Nice work! What kind of finish are you planning? (Black grain fill looks great). Did you do the inlays yourself?

Mike


----------



## Flyingvee (Jun 7, 2009)

*Golden oak stain*

Hello,
Did everything myself...inlay you name it. Put her together before I stained she is bright and resonates beautifully. Stain looks orange in picture but is pretty much a med dark natural. Applying nitro as we speak. Can't wait to rock!







[/IMG]


----------



## Flyingvee (Jun 7, 2009)

*Back*








[/IMG]


----------



## Flyingvee (Jun 7, 2009)

*The next one*

Here's the second one I'm going to restart on...once I spend some time with the wife lol. Take note I ran the grain parallel to the join. This body seems much lighter than the other. I think its going to be a real beauty.







[/IMG]


----------



## Flyingvee (Jun 7, 2009)

*Few more coats of nitro...*








[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

Flyingvee said:


> Did everything myself...inlay you name it.


Those inlays look awesome. I can't wait to see the finished pics :smile:

Mike


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

These guitars look great. Nice work. Looking forward to seeing photos when finished.

Cheers
Craig


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

That is your first attempt at making a guitar? That thing look's awesome! I love the inlay and binding work. Looking forward to seeing the final product.
Well done!


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Wow that's a great looking V. Nice work indeed and I really like the inlays.:rockon2:
I made a custom V a little while back but I strayed somewhat away from the classic. Now I want to make one like yours.
take a look when you get a chance. 

http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=3454&highlight=stealth


----------



## Flyingvee (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks for all the kind words...Lowtones it's modeled after the 67v except for the head I made a little smaller. Love the feel and playability of that classic. Your stealth looks great how's she sound? Also how do you find the machine heads...been seeing them more and more...very cool. Last coat today on mine. Next one I'm going to put an ebony fretboard on her. I think I will try the same inlays again. Mike Potvin (impressive website!) you were saying black grain filler works well. Have you any finish suggestions? I had a hell of a time deciding what to finish the first one with. I was going with amber originally like the original v was but settled with what you see. Cheers, I will post the final pictures when she is all complete


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Flyingvee said:


> Thanks for all the kind words...Lowtones it's modeled after the 67v except for the head I made a little smaller. Love the feel and playability of that classic. Your stealth looks great how's she sound? Also how do you find the machine heads...been seeing them more and more...very cool. Last coat today on mine. Next one I'm going to put an ebony fretboard on her. I think I will try the same inlays again. Mike Potvin (impressive website!) you were saying black grain filler works well. Have you any finish suggestions? I had a hell of a time deciding what to finish the first one with. I was going with amber originally like the original v was but settled with what you see. Cheers, I will post the final pictures when she is all complete


The machine heads are really nice as far as I'm concerned. You can change a string in seconds if need be. That being said they are quite expensive and asomewhat heavier than the traditional machine heads. The reason I chose them wa becase I didn't want machine heads sticking out of the side of the head stock and because of the way I rounded over the top of the headstock. Most machines wouldn't work so well. But they certainly are a good tuner if the look is right for you. As for the sound Whoa. Cant say enough about Woplfetone pickups. The owner of that particular guitar never stops going on about the sound. Sings like an Angel or Screams like a Banshee and everything in between.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Those are fantasic looking guitars. As a huge V fan I'm sitting here drooling for sure.


----------



## Flyingvee (Jun 7, 2009)

*All done!*

She's all done...sounds real good! Warm sounding. Starting the next one as I post.


----------



## Flyingvee (Jun 7, 2009)

[/IMG]


----------



## Flyingvee (Jun 7, 2009)

[/IMG]


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Love it! 

I have a really nice Korina V... a GMP from the origional shop... it's a one off and IMHO it's just beautiful tonally speaking. Warm and not too dark with a big open sound. Nice bell like top end that chimes nicely when pushing a class A AMP. Your a builder so I'm sure you would appreciate the work gone into the GMP stuff by Ex Jackson custom shop guys.

Cudos on your ability to build a fine looking and I'm sure sounding and playing instrument.


----------



## Cowinacape (Feb 2, 2006)

To the OP damn you have the skills, nice work on that V! My V gas just went up a notch, thanks


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

Flyingvee said:


> Mike Potvin (impressive website!) you were saying black grain filler works well. Have you any finish suggestions? I had a hell of a time deciding what to finish the first one with. I was going with amber originally like the original v was but settled with what you see. Cheers, I will post the final pictures when she is all complete


Thanks! I've been underground for a while preparing for the Montreal Guitar Show (just got back late last night). That looks awesome! I am still blown away by the inlays. They aren't too blingy, but look really sharp.

Check out the gallery pics on my website for an example of korina with black grainfill (I'd post pics but they have logos/URLs and I think thats a no-no in this section). The process is simple; you have to grainfill anyway so you simply tint it black first.

Mike


----------

